# The Reveal - Micro Bookshelf Speaker with Subwoofer



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

I recently built a new set of Micro bookshelf speakers. My goal was to make something budget friendly and simple for beginners. SO I looked around for parts for a budget speaker. Here is what I came up with. I used the Dayton PC83-4 as minds and the Dayton ND20-4 for tweeters. The crossover is a simplistic 1st order crossover with a BSC circuit and a resistor on the tweeter. All in all the total cost of the build should be around $60 fo the components. I aam personally really happy with the sound. Check out the video for a quick build tutorial and sound test.






https://www.youtube.com/user/123Toid (Mod edit)


Parts used:
Tweeter: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...eeter--275-035
Mid: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...river--295-154
Sub: https://www.parts-express.com/grs-10...4-ohm--292-482
Amp: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...ifier--300-771

Crossover Components:
https://www.parts-express.com/27uf-1...citor--027-326
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-dnr-10-10-ohm-10w-precision-audio-grade-resistor--004-10
https://www.parts-express.com/075mh-...ctor--269-2120
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...-coil--257-032
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...esistor--004-4

*These plans are for Personal use only. If you want to resell these, contact me first.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks and great job. I took liberty of editing your Youtube link.

cheers


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: XBox themed Glow Speakers - PC Sprite Build*



ajinfla said:


> Thanks and great job. I took liberty of editing your Youtube link.
> 
> cheers


Thank You! Here is the direct link as well.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Pictures

Test Box with close-up pictures of the tweeter and mid

























Downfiring Sub and Amp pre-paint.

















Final Speakers and Crossover diagram


----------

